# Anyone in New York?



## mfsidore

Just wondering if there is any other froggers other then Mitch and I in New York.If there is anyone please respond to this post.


----------



## frogface

I am not in NY! However, there are loads of folks who are either in NY or very nearby. Check out the Regional section: NorthEast - Dendroboard

You are very lucky to be where you are!


----------



## limike

I am from Long Island, New York


----------



## Dworon1

NYC here. Family on Long Island.


----------



## reptiles12

I'm on long island too


----------



## jejton

LI

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LightsOut

Im in queens


----------



## LightsOut

I figure while im here, if anyone one has any varederos (preferably male)they wanna get rid of hit me up


----------



## jacobi

LightsOut said:


> I figure while im here, if anyone one has any varederos (preferably male)they wanna get rid of hit me up


Contact B-Nice here on the board.


----------



## jacobi

And I'm in Brooklyn, for my sins


----------



## mfsidore

Not trying to sound like an idiot( only13) but why am I lucky to be where I am? . Just curious


----------



## mfsidore

Also guess I'm not the only one!!!


----------



## gary1218

I'm just down the road from you in Medina, NY.


----------



## mfsidore

I guess I'm kind of changing the subject but would anyone have any ready to ship leuc tads for sale for cheap? Bros b day is coming up and he LOVES leucs and sadly I don't have any.
Mike


----------



## frogface

mfsidore said:


> Not trying to sound like an idiot( only13) but why am I lucky to be where I am? . Just curious


You are lucky because there is a large group of awesome froggers nearby and they throw great parties


----------



## mfsidore

gary1218 said:


> I'm just down the road from you in Medina, NY.


Awsome! I've been looking for someone close by with frogs.and I have been looking for someone with frogs and tanks for sale!  got any? Just kidding unless you really do...
Mike


----------



## mfsidore

frogface said:


> You are lucky because there is a large group of awesome froggers nearby and they throw great parties


Cool!! now I just gotta find em!


----------



## vivlover10

Hey I'm here in Suffolk County, Long Island, NY I'm young'un too. I'm in HS

I have 2 varadero adults that are not suspected to be a probable pair, but my dominant male has kept my varaderos quiet while he's singing.


----------



## jejton

jacobi said:


> And I'm in Brooklyn, for my sins


and here I am thinking I'm in purgatory, living in LI from Brooklyn these last few years.


----------



## mfsidore

vivlover10 said:


> Hey I'm here in Suffolk County, Long Island, NY I'm young'un too. I'm in HS
> 
> I have 2 varadero adults that are not suspected to be a probable pair, but my dominant male has kept my varaderos quiet while he's singing.


Nice! I guess the varaderos aren't fit for music class!


----------



## vivlover10

Nah They like lunch the most!


----------



## mfsidore

vivlover10 said:


> Nah They like lunch the most!


Same with my azureus pair, not 1 peep just eating. The main objective in life is to eat 1,000,000,000 fruit flys a day!


----------



## Evil_Demos

NYC here.. Long Island too.. Work and Live respectively..

Evil


----------



## SpArX

Long Island!!


----------



## TyGuy

Alexandria Bay,NY way up north!


----------



## RobR

Im upstate about 20 minutes from Syracuse.


----------



## Julio

Go orange!


----------



## vjf000

I am in Rochester, New York.


----------



## Peter Keane

Originally from the Bronx, now hailing in Middletown, NY and Sag Harbor during summer
Peter Keane


----------



## Groundhog

mfsidore said:


> Just wondering if there is any other froggers other then Mitch and I in New York.If there is anyone please respond to this post.


Now young dude, are you on Facebook? We have our own page! 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/338459806174859/?ref=ts&fref=ts

Bronx in da house, G...

Oh--you are aware that FROG DAY is in Staten Island this year?!?


----------



## mordoria

Theres a huge group of NYC area people!!
Thanks groundhog for promoting the facebook group.


Groundhog said:


> Now young dude, are you on Facebook? We have our own page!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/338459806174859/?ref=ts&fref=ts
> 
> Bronx in da house, G...
> 
> Oh--you are aware that FROG DAY is in Staten Island this year?!?


----------



## mfsidore

vjf000 said:


> I am in Rochester, New York.


I'm like 20 min away from there!


----------



## mfsidore

Groundhog said:


> Now young dude, are you on Facebook? We have our own page!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/338459806174859/?ref=ts&fref=ts
> 
> Bronx in da house, G...
> 
> Oh--you are aware that FROG DAY is in Staten Island this year?!?


Sadly no I don't have a Facebook but I will be sure to check it out!
I've never been to frog day, how is it and what really is it?


----------



## Buddysfrogs

I am in Jersey. Not NY bit pretty close lol
Buddy


----------



## mfsidore

Buddysfrogs said:


> I am in Jersey. Not NY bit pretty close lol
> Buddy


Haha it is pretty close, I was just there over the summer.i know it a while away but would anyone know of any frog event during the summer, that is in Maryland or closer


----------



## Buddysfrogs

mfsidore said:


> Haha it is pretty close, I was just there over the summer.i know it a while away but would anyone know of any frog event during the summer, that is in Maryland or closer


Frog event or reptile event? There generally aren't many frog shows period. If reptile then there will be one in Oaks PA Hamburg PA Parsippany NJ (NJRS) maybe a White Plains NY, and Poughkeepsie NY. Hope this helped.
Buddy


----------



## mfsidore

Buddysfrogs said:


> Frog event or reptile event? There generally aren't many frog shows period. If reptile then there will be one in Oaks PA Hamburg PA Parsippany NJ (NJRS) maybe a White Plains NY, and Poughkeepsie NY. Hope this helped.
> Buddy


Reptile event my bad! Thanks


----------



## Buddysfrogs

mfsidore said:


> Reptile event my bad! Thanks


No problem. I will be vending at each of those shows so if you can make it to one stop by and say hi!
Buddy


----------



## mfsidore

Buddysfrogs said:


> No problem. I will be vending at each of those shows so if you can make it to one stop by and say hi!
> Buddy


I will be sure to! 
Mike


----------



## JonRich

Julio said:


> Go orange!


I went to ESF for a bit 

Im in Midtown Manhattan


----------



## Julio

Haha I know I was at your place.


----------



## JonRich

Julio said:


> Haha I know I was at your place.


Oh, the ESF (Environmental Science and Forestry) on The Orange Men campus was for you. My current location was for the OP. lol


----------



## Julio

almost went to that school


----------



## JonRich

Julio said:


> almost went to that school


It was blahhh. Had more field/hands-on work at SUNY Cobleskill!


----------



## Tincman

Im In queens, Ive got Patricia Producing like crazy if anyone wants any locally. Right now thats all I have.. Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## JonRich

Tincman said:


> Im In queens, Ive got Patricia Producing like crazy if anyone wants any locally. Right now thats all I have.. Hope you find what you are looking for.


PM me pricing !!


----------



## mfsidore

JonRich said:


> I went to ESF for a bit
> 
> Im in Midtown Manhattan


Niiiiicceee!
Mike


----------



## inflight

I'm located near Corning/Elmira NY
Finger Lakes Region


----------



## JonRich

mfsidore said:


> Niiiiicceee!
> Mike


You too? ESF or Manhattan..?!


----------



## Otis

I'm in Rochester area, if anyone close by runs out of flies let me know!


----------



## mfsidore

JonRich said:


> You too? ESF or Manhattan..?!


I go to manhattan allllll the time.
Mike


----------



## mfsidore

eLisborg said:


> I'm in Rochester area, if anyone close by runs out of flies let me know!


I'm in Rochester!!!!
Mike


----------



## mfsidore

Tincman said:


> Im In queens, Ive got Patricia Producing like crazy if anyone wants any locally. Right now thats all I have.. Hope you find what you are looking for.


Pm me also!


----------



## JonRich

mfsidore said:


> I go to manhattan allllll the time.
> Mike


Ahhh, sweet! I'll be hosting the NYC Frog meets again starting May (possibly April). Should be fun times!


----------



## mfsidore

JonRich said:


> Ahhh, sweet! I'll be hosting the NYC Frog meets again starting May (possibly April). Should be fun times!


Ill try to make it up there, just let me know when they are!
Mike


----------



## JonRich

mfsidore said:


> Ill try to make it up there, just let me know when they are!
> Mike


Check with the NorthEast section. Bob Denton does a good job of keeping everyone updated .


----------



## Otis

mfsidore said:


> I'm in Rochester!!!!
> Mike


That's awesome! if you ever need anything let me know! Also, there's an orchid show April 6-7 if you are interested in plants, the greater NY orchid society is putting it on and there will be about a dozen vendors. I went two other years and it's a really nice turn out, there are other plants as well.


----------



## inflight

I may have a display at that orchid show.
I did two years ago and had a lot of fun.


----------



## mfsidore

eLisborg said:


> That's awesome! if you ever need anything let me know! Also, there's an orchid show April 6-7 if you are interested in plants, the greater NY orchid society is putting it on and there will be about a dozen vendors. I went two other years and it's a really nice turn out, there are other plants as well.


Cool, ill check it out. Do you breed frogs?
Mike


----------



## JonRich

inflight said:


> I may have a display at that orchid show.
> I did two years ago and had a lot of fun.


Nice Faly!


----------



## mfsidore

inflight said:


> I may have a display at that orchid show.
> I did two years ago and had a lot of fun.


I understand an orchid show I an orchid show, but is there any thing else other than orchids and pants there? Ohohoh are there bromeliads?
Mike


----------



## inflight

Thanks! He' a gorgeous boy. I had a breeding group but decided that project wasn't for me.
Have sold most of them off.


----------



## inflight

Some vendors have plants other than orchids for sale.
Not a huge selection, mostly orchids.


----------



## mfsidore

inflight said:


> Some vendors have plants other than orchids for sale.
> Not a huge selection, mostly orchids.


Oh we'll, orchids are still pretty awsome!
Mike


----------



## JonRich

inflight said:


> Thanks! He' a gorgeous boy. I had a breeding group but decided that project wasn't for me.
> Have sold most of them off.


I avoided Nosy Faly and it's drama like a plague! Lol . I'm mainly Ambliobe, Ambanja


----------



## inflight

I wasn't aware of all the controversy over the Faly's until after I got them.
lol. Trying to sell them is difficult.
My favorites were the quads and Melleri


----------



## mfsidore

Are these chameleons? Tried to get a viroid but everyone says they die in a month. I don't believe this but I still have yet to buy on.
Mike


----------



## JonRich

inflight said:


> I wasn't aware of all the controversy over the Faly's until after I got them.
> lol. Trying to sell them is difficult.
> My favorites were the quads and Melleri


Ahhh. I know of you! A friend of mine was supposed to get the quad pair you had for sale. I believe you were not willing to ship and he asked if I would take a trip to get them from you since you were in "NY". But he was unaware of how large NY is and I think you were like 7 hours from me , one way!


----------



## mfsidore

mfsidore said:


> Are these chameleons? Tried to get a veiled or a jackson but everyone says they die in a month. I don't believe this but I still have yet to buy one
> Mike


Spelling, Gosh.


----------



## JonRich

mfsidore said:


> Are these chameleons? Tried to get a viroid but everyone says they die in a month. I don't believe this but I still have yet to buy on.
> Mike


Viroid? You mean Veiled?


----------



## mfsidore

JonRich said:


> Viroid? You mean Veiled?


Yeah, iPad correct everything I stinking write.
Mike


----------



## inflight

Yes, I remember that. I'm not even certain where they actually ended up.
There were some issues with that deal.


----------



## Otis

Mike sometimes the frogs breed, I don't have too many darts now. I keep reeds and mantellas but it's overwhelming when they breed because it's hundreds of eggs and I haven't had time to keep that many. I have not misted in a very long time. I have green footed leucs breeding now but that's it, I don't actually have groups of any other darts.


----------



## inflight

Veiled and Jackson's aren't difficult. With proper care and treatment/ vet care
They are easy


----------



## JonRich

mfsidore said:


> Spelling, Gosh.


Lol. That's a myth . If you understand their requirements and can provide it , they will be just as hardy as any other reptile. My 3 and 4 year olds have kept their own personal Chams since they were 2 years old. (under my supervision).


----------



## mfsidore

eLisborg said:


> Mike sometimes the frogs breed, I don't have too many darts now. I keep reeds and mantellas but it's overwhelming when they breed because it's hundreds of eggs and I haven't had time to keep that many. I have not misted in a very long time. I have green footed leucs breeding now but that's it, I don't actually have groups of any other darts.


That's still pretty cool.
Mike


----------



## mfsidore

Jon, are you the guy that got your kids there first darts? If so a luec and a azure, correct. That's awsome. First frog were azure. Anyways I've always looked into chameleons. I've gotta get one
Mike


----------



## inflight

If anyone is interested. There is a reptile show in Corning, NY
MAY 11. There will be a couple of dart frog vendors. As well as supplies.


----------



## Otis

There's another June 2 in Buffalo. Thanks for the heads up on the Corning one inflight!


----------



## inflight

I might have to check out the one in buffalo.
I'll be vending in Corning.
Frogs, geckos, snakes, misc items


----------



## mfsidore

inflight said:


> I might have to check out the one in buffalo.
> I'll be vending in Corning.
> Frogs, geckos, snakes, misc items


Ill be there!
Can't find any shows that are close!
Mike


----------



## JonRich

mfsidore said:


> Jon, are you the guy that got your kids there first darts? If so a luec and a azure, correct. That's awsome. First frog were azure. Anyways I've always looked into chameleons. I've gotta get one
> Mike


Yea. They now have trios of each and I'm building a 40g breeder as we type for some R.benedicta


----------



## inflight

I need a male Benedicta. Looks like I have 2 females.


----------



## JonRich

inflight said:


> I need a male Benedicta. Looks like I have 2 females.


Where did you get yours from


----------



## Otis

For those looking for reptiles in rochester area, there's an exotics shop called captive life forms in Spencerport. Their website is bad, no indication of their shop. They've got chameleons, dragons, geckos, sugar gliders, snakes, inverts etc. and sometimes dart frogs. They can get in some really uncommon animals. The animals are kept super clean and they are very healthy.


----------



## mfsidore

JonRich said:


> Yea. They now have trios of each and I'm building a 40g breeder as we type for some R.benedicta


Nice!
Mike


----------



## inflight

We got 6 of them from Understory
After about a month I lost 4 of them.


----------



## mfsidore

Are you talking about the one in the tops plaza?
Mike


----------



## Otis

Maybe? I forget what else is in that plaza. Its right before the bridge if you're coming from downtown Rochester.


----------



## mfsidore

I don't know but don't buy from the reptile guys. They yelled at my mom for trying to buy something, told me my dart care stuff was terrible( they keep theirs in critter keepers loaded with wet orchid moss!!) and they have outrages prices.
Mike 
Night guys


----------



## mfsidore

Oh and girls.
Mike


----------



## Otis

mfsidore said:


> I don't know but don't buy from the reptile guys. They yelled at my mom for trying to buy something, told me my dart care stuff was terrible( they keep theirs in critter keepers loaded with wet orchid moss!!) and they have outrages prices.
> Mike
> Night guys


Oh. Yea, they're a little strange. That being said, their animals are really healthy. But yea, the older guy who works there is sometimes rude.


----------



## inflight

eLisborg said:


> Oh. Yea, they're a little strange. That being said, their animals are really healthy. But yea, the older guy who works there is sometimes rude.


I've never hear anything good about them either.
I guess they aren't always on the up and up


----------



## mfsidore

eLisborg said:


> Oh. Yea, they're a little strange. That being said, their animals are really healthy. But yea, the older guy who works there is sometimes rude.


Animals are healthy, not gonna lie
Mike


----------



## Mistesorros

Queens, In the house!!!!


----------



## mfsidore

So many! No one else?
Mike


----------



## mfsidore

mfsidore said:


> So many! No one else?
> Mike


I meant any one else
Mike


----------



## chris00144

Live on longisland and work for a reptile specialty store


----------



## JonRich

chris00144 said:


> Live on longisland and work for a reptile specialty store


What's the name ?


----------



## chris00144

Jungle bobs reptile world in centreach


----------



## mfsidore

is there a website?
mike


----------



## chris00144

http://www.junglebobsreptileworld.com/


----------



## mfsidore

Looks awesome!
Mike


----------



## chris00144

About to order in 6 bumble bee darts think a 55 gallon grown in really well would be okay for them ?


----------



## JonRich

chris00144 said:


> About to order in 6 bumble bee darts think a 55 gallon grown in really well would be okay for them ?


I have seen 6 Leucs very happy in a planted 55. And they most only frequent the left half of the tank.

How old are they?


----------



## reptileguru2135

I'm from Long Island ny


----------



## mockachild

Im in the Bronx


----------



## chris00144

JonRich said:


> I have seen 6 Leucs very happy in a planted 55. And they most only frequent the left half of the tank.
> 
> How old are they?


Didn't say age just that they where 3/4 to one inch there only 26$ can't pass up


----------



## JonRich

chris00144 said:


> Didn't say age just that they where 3/4 to one inch there only 26$ can't pass up


$26 each, or $26 for all 5?


----------



## chris00144

Each lol would be crazy awesome if it was 26 total tho


----------



## JonRich

chris00144 said:


> Each lol would be crazy awesome if it was 26 total tho


Did you order them already? Because I know a guy local that you can get them $25 each (in 4+ quantity). He is in Manhattan and they can be picked up and save on shipping


----------



## bkrantz65

I'm in Naples, NY about an hour south of rochester. I have blue and black auratus breeding like crazy and imi tarapoto froglets, plus I will be vending at the Corning show in May 11th. Springtails, isopods, viv plants, and of course frogs.


----------



## chris00144

I'm really in search of some male Azurious bc i have 3 fat females i would love to start pairing them off haven't bought any of the bumble bees yet but that's an awsome deal I was going to order them tm or Wensday but that sounds better


----------



## JonRich

chris00144 said:


> I'm really in search of some male Azurious bc i have 3 fat females i would love to start pairing them off haven't bought any of the bumble bees yet but that's an awsome deal I was going to order them tm or Wensday but that sounds better


I will PM you his #. I got one from him about a month ago and it's verrrry healthy and so did the others he had in his tank.








Wish I could have gotten more, just don't have the room rite now. His user name is "mordoria" in here. Tell him I sent you.


----------



## JonRich

He is also the guy with the 55g with the group of Leucs I had mentioned. So you can see how he has them set up and ask any needed questions.


----------



## chris00144

That's pretty cool well pm me his name would like to asking him for some bumbles


----------



## jchollenb

I'm in syracuse, looking to add a few frogs to my collection. Anyone within a couple hour drive have frogs they are looking to part with?


----------



## bkrantz65

jchollenb, I sent you a pm.


----------



## usctom

Any one near Rockland County with any Tincs?


----------



## GP dynamite

I'm an hour north of the city. And as I proved today willing to drive anywhere as long as its for frogs and good company.


----------



## radiata

GP dynamite said:


> I'm an hour north of the city. And as I proved today willing to drive anywhere as long as its for frogs and good company.


Ed, 

Nice meeting you today, and thanks for the Silver Springs.

There's an NYC Frogger Gathering this coming Friday, 6PM-10PM. It is in Manhattan at 37th &10th. PM me your email address and I'll send you more info.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## mfsidore

More people I see!


----------



## briley5

Hello everybody. I'm in Windsor, near Binghamton.


----------



## mfsidore

Sup man, my uncle goes there every week for business!


----------



## daswooten

I'm in Buffalo.

In case anyone is interested, there is a reptile show on May 5th in Buffalo (https://www.facebook.com/BuffaloNiagaraReptileExpo) in addition to the one on June 2nd which is sponsored by the Western New York Herpetological Society (http://wnyherpsociety.org/spring_reptile_show).


----------



## mfsidore

Anyone else?


----------



## mfsidore

daswooten said:


> I'm in Buffalo.
> 
> In case anyone is interested, there is a reptile show on May 5th in Buffalo (https://www.facebook.com/BuffaloNiagaraReptileExpo) in addition to the one on June 2nd which is sponsored by the Western New York Herpetological Society (My Business - Reptile and Amphibian Show and Sale  The Western New York Herpetological Society holds a yearly reptile and amphibian show and sale. Not only can you see and buy a great variety of lizards, snakes, frogs, turtles, and supplies, but yo).


I'm going! Is anyone gonna be there with darts?


----------



## daswooten

mfsidore said:


> I'm going! Is anyone gonna be there with darts?


I'm not sure, but I did see a post from someone with frogs who was looking for others to split a table with. I'll be going either way.


----------



## mfsidore

You gonna sell?


----------



## daswooten

Not me, I'm better at buying.


----------



## killerecho

Queens, but I'm more of a tree frog guy.


----------



## mfsidore

That's fine!


----------



## bkrantz65

mfsidore are you going to the Corning reptile show on May 11th? I and two other vendors at least will have darts for sale along with plenty of other frogs. Plus viv plants and feeders.


----------



## mfsidore

bkrantz65 said:


> mfsidore are you going to the Corning reptile show on May 11th? I and two other vendors at least will have darts for sale along with plenty of other frogs. Plus viv plants and feeders.


Yeah I'll try to go! Got ant plant packs?


----------



## bkrantz65

No ant plants lol, but I think you mean "any plant packs". I won't be selling complete packages, but there will be savings when a customer buys more than one plant. 2 for $5 on some plants and 3 for $10 on others; that sort of thing. You should make the trip down, it will be well worth it. Tons of great vendors will be there.


----------



## mfsidore

bkrantz65 said:


> No ant plants lol, but I think you mean "any plant packs". I won't be selling complete packages, but there will be savings when a customer buys more than one plant. 2 for $5 on some plants and 3 for $10 on others; that sort of thing. You should make the trip down, it will be well worth it. Tons of great vendors will be there.


haha yeah i meant plant packs... ill try to get down there! can i ask you your name and table section?


----------



## bkrantz65

My name is Ben, but I'm not sure of table section. It won't be difficult to find me if you walk around the show. My table will have many plants on it . Plus darts.


----------



## mfsidore

haha, ok ill keep a look out


----------



## Coqui

Hello, I live on Long Island and work
In Brooklyn.


----------



## froggies3

I am in NYC. Same with everyone, can't wait till FrogDay!


----------



## Dart_Man

I live in Buffalo, not too far from Brockport. Id love to chat a little. New to the hobby and trying to learn as much as possible and meet some locals(ish). I am obssessed! Get at me.

-Aaron


----------



## Coqui

Hello, 
Here in Long Island


----------



## Robert.hallam

Me and my boy are both froggers from long island!


----------



## mordoria

Don't forget. There's always frog gatherings in NYC!! Check Facebook for our group!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mfsidore

Wow, when I first started this thread I was thinking 9-20 froggers.... I WAS WRONG!


----------



## frog dude

mfsidore said:


> Wow, when I first started this thread I was thinking 9-20 froggers.... I WAS WRONG!


Well, sometimes it's good to be wrong, like in this case. More local friendly froggers then you thought.


----------



## GP dynamite

If anyone's interested, the same guys that organize the Poughkeepsie reptile show are planning to expand into Albany. They feel they can reach more people that way. The plan is sometime in November. The website is
herpnerds


----------



## Roots

Queens. Might be looking for a female Varadero in the future.


----------



## RobG71

yep ima in NY north of Albany...Hello


----------



## mfsidore

Saw new peeps post here


----------



## SpaceMan

Ithaca. Does that still count?


----------



## Groundhog

Sorry, too cold...



SpaceMan said:


> Ithaca. Does that still count?


----------



## Frogman8

Long Island , Nassau


----------



## IROCthisZ28

Im in Queens


----------



## hypostatic

Don't forget Frog Day is in NY next weekend!!


----------



## radiata

hypostatic said:


> Don't forget Frog Day is in NY next weekend!!


Make that "NYC"!


----------



## Polypodium

I'm just south of Poughkeepsie


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

In Westchester County.


----------



## Joeycamz

Commack, Suffolk Long Island


----------



## beez

long island (nassau) here


----------



## jpm995

Lindenhurst, LI, NY. anyone going to reptile expo in Melville tomorrow?


----------



## Avaughn

Westchester...Im new here...


----------



## mfsidore

Hello. I wish I knew about the expo sooner!!!


----------



## the30oz

Northern westchester here...


----------



## atp0726

Saratoga Springs North of Albany. Anyone in the Albany area?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dartkart21

Long Island


----------



## Dart_Man

'BUMP' 

Buffalo, NY!


----------

